# Jaguar XJ6 Executive



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

My new car, Jaguar XJ6 Executive

A very quick wash ! and that was in the rain !

Using Zym0l auto bathe

Once the rain passes I will give it the full monte and add further pics


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks pretty good already mate
I am biased though as my Dad works for Jaguar..still to detail one though oddly enough!


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice, I keep thinking of buying a Jag.:thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice mate. :thumb: They're big motors to clean!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

nice looking car i always wanted one myself but no luck so far.
great colour to work on as well, should look beautiful when minted!!

now, about fuel prices..........


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Downside is the price of fuel  however an 81litre tank means I dont have to fill up too often


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely.. I like big comfy saloons, and Jag makes some of the best looking


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> Downside is the price of fuel  however an 81litre tank means I dont have to fill up too often


A full tank on my 98 XJR is about £90 and probably gives me about 250miles on 'longer runs' - But the power on this thing is awesome


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

looking good that, very Phil Mitchell


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

The XJR is simply awesome, especially if its the V8 version, the power is so deceptive too :thumb: the downside is sub 20mpg


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice looking car. Looks like its in mint condition. :thumb:


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> The XJR is simply awesome, especially if its the V8 version, the power is so deceptive too :thumb: the downside is sub 20mpg


I actually used to have the same one as you a couple of cars ago, the 3.2 Executive straight 6 in aqua green:









And my current XJR:









Am I the only 20 something year old (almost 30 :lol who is into these Jags?? Perhaps something to do with my dad having one too.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

My cousin, who is 25, went from a TVR Chim 4.5 to a V8 XJR

I havent been in a Jag since I was about 12 (now 40) so far Im really impressed with mine :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

A few more pics of my car 

Wire mesh grille fitted and 18" XK alloys fitted

Just gave the car a wash and a quick detail with poorboys spray and gloss before the rain arrived (again!)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks Brilliant


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

did the grill came as the standard?

Or did you have those lamels?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I swapped over the mesh grilles, which were fitted to the R version for the slatted chrome ones that were fitted as standard


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

Good choice of wheels...the car being detailed sets it of nicely!

I originally upgraded to the 18" XKR alloys on my green Jag in the thread above then went to the 20" Detroits.

Some poor quality pics (!) 
(before some comments, I know these Jags never came in a V6 configuration - just to have a private plate on it!):


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Did you need to modified the rear arches at all to fit the 20" on ?

What profile tyres did you use ?


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> Did you need to modified the rear arches at all to fit the 20" on ?
> 
> What profile tyres did you use ?


On my XJ6, I _had_ to get both the rear arch lips rolled so as they wouldnt hit- only when the car was full laden or over the bigger humps.

I also got the rear arches rolled on my XJR, but there was about 1-2mm clearance without doing it- far to small for me to risk my tyres on an 'awkard road'!

On the XJ6 I had to go for 255/35- 20 all round (because of the rear arches, even with rolling the lip); on the XJR I could keep to the 'standard' tyres as seen on the XKRs with 20" wheels: REAR: 285/30-20; FRONT 255/30-20


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

sh500 said:


> I actually used to have the same one as you a couple of cars ago, the 3.2 Executive straight 6 in aqua green:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, very very very nice..........................................:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks really good on the XJR wheels. Yours certainly looks in much better condition than mine!



sh500 said:


> Am I the only 20 something year old (almost 30 :lol who is into these Jags?? Perhaps something to do with my dad having one too.


I know this was posted a while ago but you're never too young for a Jag. I'm 23 and loving mine :thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

stunning. starting to really like jags, maybe in a few years time when prices have dropped i might look into getting one. Whats the reliability like?


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

petenaud said:


> stunning. starting to really like jags, maybe in a few years time when prices have dropped i might look into getting one. Whats the reliability like?


Well, with regards to price, it depends on what model/spec you go for. A decent XJ 3.2 Sport V8 isn't too dear at all these days. My XJR wasn't too expensive either- depends on what your budget is I guess.

It's funny you mention realiability, XJ Jag were notoriously known to be 'unrealiable', but both the XJ Jags I've had/got, I haven't had a single fault on either of them. Jaguar forums will probably point out a few 'known' issues and other things to look out for though.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks very nice mate.:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think generally most XJ owners would agree that although the X308 is a much improved car over the X300, the X300, straight six & v12 models are generally more reliable and relatively cheaper to repair

However, for every bad V8 there is surely an equally bad or worse straight 6 !


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome car, love it!

How many trips to the petrol station have you had so far?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

The rewards points build up quickly thats for sure !

I get around 23mpg in town and up to 30mpg on a run

The 4litre is probably about the same if not better and the X308 is probably better too, with its 5speed auto


----------



## m9fdb (Jul 20, 2007)

sh500 said:


> I actually used to have the same one as you a couple of cars ago, the 3.2 Executive straight 6 in aqua green:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah i am big fan of Jags also and i am 33 - mind you my dad has had the series 3 4,.2 Sov, XJ40 Sov and now has a X300 Sov as well so i am biased also.
I love them all but really like the fact they went back to the classic lines on the X300's and quite fancy one as weekend crusier /toy as they are so cheap at the moment

Also another thing i noticed on the newest shape Jags is the rear light cluster has very similar line to the series 3 rear lights and has the same albeit subbtle curve on the top edge of the rear wing (sad i know to notice that but i do love Jags )


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> The rewards points build up quickly thats for sure !
> 
> I get around 23mpg in town and up to 30mpg on a run
> 
> The 4litre is probably about the same if not better and the X308 is probably better too, with its 5speed auto


On my XJR supercharger, my driving is sometimes PURELY town driving, from which I get about 13-14MPG and other times it's combination of town/A roads where I get 19 MPG. I probably get about 25MPG on a long motorway run.


----------

